# Lidocaine



## RachelCoder (Jan 26, 2012)

HCPCS J2000 for Lidocaine has been deleted. We use Lidocaine when doing Trigger Point Injections so the new J2001 will not work. Is there another code we can use or is in bundled already in with the trigger point injections?

Thank you!

Rachel


----------



## OCD_coder (Jan 26, 2012)

Per the CCI edits, lidocaine is not billable separately - even for trigger point injections.  We stopped using it as tracking at our practice effective Jan. 1, 2012.  

This article may help understand why the decision to delete the code was done.

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...ll-lidocaine-for-local-anesthetic-injections/

Hope that helps.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 26, 2012)

J2000 was deleted in 2005 and was deemed non billable for injections in 01 I believe, the article sited above is from 02 so I think it was 01 it may have been earlier, but the J2000 was deleted from the HCPCs II book in 04 effective in 05.  The only billable code for lidocaine is the IV route.  When you use it for injections it is considered as a comfort measure rather than a therapeutic measure so it will be bundled into the injection.


----------



## mzblackmon12@gmail.com (Jan 30, 2012)

Good morning Debra
We are having an issue with J3301, the NOS 10mg code for Kenalog10, 40 etc...we have several claims that are hung in zirmed not going thru to the payer with the error , this code requires the use of an entity code, Procedure description is required for unspec codes..so I went into claim put addtl comments with the description of the drug, mg, ndc# and a claim note...we have never gotten this issue before..i think its a 5010 issue..any suggestions on how to correct???

Thank you,
Lisa R. Fisher, CPC
VP Mobile, AL Chapter
251-621-6478


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 30, 2012)

You must use the NDC number preceded by the N4 qualifier plus the drug name plus the packing code wich is either an ML or gr or UN type of code with a number such as UN2.  I do not know betond this, have you double checked the J code also.


----------



## m.castaneda9011@sbcglobal.net (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi...my Allergist wants to bill for Allergy testing and a Challenge on same DOS.  She is testing for allergy to Lidocaine.  How do you code this?


----------

